# adoption



## gavin08 (Oct 22, 2013)

We recently had our 12 yr old male Vizsla, Decker put down. He developed a tracheal tumor that was very aggressive. We miss our boy very much. My husband and I fell in love with the Vizsla breed and are trying to find Vizsla to adopt. We live in Syracuse, NY. If anyone knows of a Vizsla in need of a good home that will provide him/her with lots of exercise, love and affection please contact me. Thanks.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry about your loss, gavin08.

Here's a link to a 5 yr old female in Albany that might be worth pursuing. 

http://albany.craigslist.org/pet/4098189831.html


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

There are quite a few dogs coming into our system, but it would be a long way for you guys to travel. 

westvizslarescue.org is our website.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not sure where you are in NY, but New Hope Vizsla Rescue out of PA would be worth contacting. Right now they have a few Vs they are trying to place at varying ages. They also just posted that they sadly expect to have more coming into rescue soon. I would suggest sending an application in and following their Facebook page as they post new dogs on there. Debra over there will be able to help you out if you don't mind a little drive.


----------



## gavin08 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I have completed an application with New Hope Vizsla Rescue. I am planning on calling the Albany woman later this morning. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that we find a Vizsla to bring home.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Be patient and stay optimistic, gavin08. It can take quite some time to find the right pup in rescue but remember that you'll be saving them from a sad life and giving them everything you can. Better yet- they'll be returning the favor


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our breeder runs a rescue here in San Diego. She has a 3 year old male for adoption. Great dog. Trained and good temperament. His old owner dumped him because his new wife doesn't like dogs.... I'll just keep my mouth shut about that. 

I know she won't ship, but maybe road trip?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gavin, I'm sending you info on a male V who needs a new home about an hour or so from you. His family doesn't have time for him as he's about 1 year old and they recently changed jobs. As soon as the current owner gives me an email or phone number I will pass along.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

KB87 - saw the post on the FB website too, good thinking to set them up! I hope it works out for everyone.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Let's hope Gavin gets it. They haven't logged on in over a week.

They're only an hour away from each other so it couldn't be more perfect!


----------



## gavin08 (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anybody know if the young Vizsla located in Upstate NY is still available for adoption??


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I inquired about it yesterday on his original post on FB but didn't get a response. Your best bet is to give him a call on the phone number that I emailed to you the other day and ask him. I let him know that I was passing along his info to you as you were looking for a younger dog after losing your last pup. He was very open to the idea.


----------



## gavin08 (Oct 22, 2013)

I tried to find his post on facebook but had no luck. I'll try to give the owner a call later today. Thanks.


----------

